

Forecast is a new, gorgeous weather service from team that made Dark Sky - mcenedella
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2013/03/26/forecast-launches-as-a-new-gorgeous-weather-service-and-api-from-the-team-behind-dark-sky/?fromcat=all

======
ggchappell
Lovely. Are the developers around? My initial thoughts:

\- The overall organization is good.

\- Showing temperatures as shifting bars is very informative.

\- The maps are beautiful. (The whole thing is beautiful, actually.)

\- But what do the colors mean?

\- Also, I want to click and drag the map. A lot.

\- The F/C button is good, but I had to look for it, to be clear on what the
temperature scale was. It would be good to indicate in the temperature itself
which scale is being used. E.g., you could put a little "F" or "C" after it.

\- Is there a more visual way of expressing cloud cover and precipitation
forecasts? Maybe something roughly along the lines of the temperature bars? Or
at least make the cloud icon darker for more clouds ....

